# Naalaala kita, naisip kita lagi, hindi ka mawala sa isipan ko



## DTrouble

Can someone tell me what this means:

Naalaala kita, naisip kita lagi, hindi ka mawala sa isipan ko.


----------



## sai611

DTrouble said:


> Can someone tell me what this means:
> 
> Naalaala kita, naisip kita lagi, hindi ka mawala sa isipan ko.


 
Welcome Dtrouble...

Naalala kita, naisip kita lagi, hindi ka mawala sa isipan ko.

_I remember you, i always think of you, I can't take you out of my mind/ I cant get you out of my mind._


----------



## DTrouble

Thank you very much.


----------

